# Grilled Turkey Apple Cheese Sandwich



## PA Baker (Nov 30, 2004)

In case you still have Thanksgiving leftovers!

*Grilled Turkey Apple Cheese Sandwich*

8 slices marbled rye bread
1/3 c honey mustard
8 slices cooked turkey
8-10 think slices unpeeled tart red apple (I’ve used Granny Smith)
8 slices (1 oz each) smoked Gouda cheese
¼ c (1/2 stick) butter, softened

Spread 1 side of each slice of bread with honey mustard.  Top each of 4 bread slices with 2 slices turkey, 2-3 apple slices, and 2 slices of cheese.  Cover with second slice of bread, mustard facing cheese.

Spread outside of bread with butter.  Place sandwiches in large skillet.  Cook over medium heat until bread is golden, about 4 minutes.  Turn and grill second side of sandwich.

Serves 4


----------



## MJ (Dec 2, 2004)

I wish I had some turkey left!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 2, 2004)

I can send you some MJ!  We smoked 2 turkies & one got carved & put in the freezer. :roll:


----------

